# USC MFA application - Where to upload transcript?



## jackgooch (Feb 15, 2021)

I recently received an email from Susan Park, the admissions director for the SCA telling me that my application is still under review, but to continue I need to upload one of my other transcripts that I didn’t upload back in November. She told me to upload it to the document upload section of the application but I can’t find where that is. They need it by Tuesday so any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Feb 15, 2021)

What track are you applying for? For the MFA in Screen and TV I uploaded all my documents to the following:





I know Susan had mentiond if you uploaded your application (portfolio, transcripts, etc) to either the USC Grad App page or the SlideRoom app you should be fine.


----------



## jackgooch (Feb 15, 2021)

Abbey Normal said:


> What track are you applying for? For the MFA in Screen and TV I uploaded all my documents to the following:
> 
> View attachment 2074
> I know Susan had mentiond if you uploaded your application (portfolio, transcripts, etc) to either the USC Grad App page or the SlideRoom app you should be fine.


I am applying for film and television production. I can’t add anything else to my Slideroom app because I sent that off in November. Susan wants me to add my transcript to the grad application but there isn’t anywhere to add it on there.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Feb 15, 2021)

I just checked SlideRoom and it's glitchy. Not sure if it's working properly. Maybe see if you can reupload to the USC Grad App page:






						Liaison International, Centralized Application Service
					






					usc.liaisoncas.com
				




Once you login see if you can add your transcript to Academic History. If this doesn't work, I would reach out to Susan ASAP or someone from the Graduate Admissions.


----------



## jackgooch (Feb 15, 2021)

Abbey Normal said:


> I just checked SlideRoom and it's glitchy. Not sure if it's working properly. Maybe see if you can reupload to the USC Grad App page:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve managed to add it as an extra section in academic history. I’ve also emailed her asking if that’s fine so hopefully she’ll get back to me saying it is 🤞


----------



## cgold (Feb 15, 2021)

jackgooch said:


> I recently received an email from Susan Park, the admissions director for the SCA telling me that my application is still under review, but to continue I need to upload one of my other transcripts that I didn’t upload back in November. She told me to upload it to the document upload section of the application but I can’t find where that is. They need it by Tuesday so any help would be appreciated.


I emailed mine to etrans@usc.edu

It took them a few days to open and add it to my file though!


----------



## hugofaraco (Feb 16, 2021)

I sent mine to gradadm@usc.edu and they replied a week later confirming that it was added to my application.


----------

